
Timeless Laws of Software Development (2018) - rfreytag
https://embeddedartistry.com/blog/2018/8/13/timeless-laws-software-development
======
hhs
I wonder if this text is a good introduction for someone who's a newbie and
wants to learn about software development? Is this book used in the mainstream
community?

